# El Bresko's Tricky Statistic Competition - Event 5, Page 14



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay folks, this is a year long competition that I will be hosting with the help of my good friends on staff. 

For every UFC card in 2013, you guess who you think will be the fighter that;
*
Lands the most strikes
Lands the most TDs
Wins FOTN
Wins KOTN
Wins SOTN
*
If you guess all 3 bonuses but you do not guess the two main categories, then you will win 50k credits.

If you successfully predict all 5 categories then you are the champion(s) of the event and you will win 200k credits.

If nobody makes all of the correct predictions then there is no champion, and the prize money will be carried over to the next event. 

At the end of the year the player who has received the most correct answers will become the 2013 Champion, champions win 1,000,000 credits and a special banner for your sig.



Thanks to Killstarz for the banner, one of the graphic design wizards that we are so fortunate to have on staff here. Also big thanks to him for helping with the creation of this competition, without him it wouldn't be able to go ahead. Send rep, credits, booze and baby toys his way.



*Event 1*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








*UFC on FX 7* - 20th January 2013

Rules are above, post your predictions in this thread. You may edit your posts as many times as you like until the event begins, any post editing after the event begins is red card which is an immediate DQ and suspension for the following card.

*Main Card*
Vitor Belfort V Michael Bisping
Daniel Sarafian V CB Dollaway
Gabriel Gonzaga V Ben Rothwell
Thiago Tavares V Khabib Nurmagomedov 

*Fuel Card*
Godofredo Castro V Milton Vieira	
Ronny Markes V Andrew Craig 
Diego Nunes V Nik Lentz 
Edson Barboza V Lucas Martins 
Yuri Alcantara V George Roop

*FB*
Wagner Prado V Roger Hollett


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*Most Strikes landed* - Michael bisping
*Most Takedowns* - Khabib Nurmagomedov

*FOTN* - Diego Nunes V Nik Lentz
*KOTN* - Edson Barboza
*SOTN* - Daniel Sarafian


I'll no doubt edit them nearer the time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Most Strikes landed - Michael Bisping
Most Takedowns - Ronny Markes

FOTN - Michael Bisping vs Vitor Belfort
KOTN - Wagner Prado
SOTN - Godofredo Castro


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lands the most strikes - Edson Barboza
Lands the most TDs - Ronny Markes

Wins FOTN - Nunes vs. Lentz
Wins KOTN - Vitor Belfort
Wins SOTN - Godofredo Castro


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lands the most strikes - Michael Bisping
Lands the most TDs - CB Dollaway
Wins FOTN - Vitor Belfort Vs Michael Bisping
Wins KOTN - Ben Rothwell
Wins SOTN - Yuri Alcantara


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lands the most strikes: Michael Bisping
Lands the most TDs: Ronny Markes
Wins FOTN: Bisping vs Belfort
Wins KOTN: Edson Barboza
Wins SOTN: Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Most Strikes landed - Bisping
Most Takedowns - CB Dollaway

FOTN - Bisping vs Belfort
KOTN - Ben Rothwell
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Most Strikes landed - Michael Bisping
Most Takedowns - Ronny Markes

FOTN - Vitor Belfort vs. Michael Bisping
KOTN - Edson Barboza
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Reserving my spot  Big ups for doing this bresko and kill!

Lands the most strikes: Edson Barboza 
Lands the most TDs: CB 
Wins FOTN: Bisping Belfort
Wins KOTN: Belfort
Wins SOTN: Daniel Sarafian


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Edson Barboza
Lands the most TDs - Khabib Nurmagomedov
Wins FOTN - Thiago Tavares V Khabib Nurmagomedov 
Wins KOTN - Vitor Belfort
Wins SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Most Strikes landed - Michael Bisping
Most Takedowns - Ronny Markes

FOTN - Vitor Belfort vs Michael Bisping
KOTN - Ben Rothwell
SOTN - Yuri Alcantara


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC on FX 7 - 20th January 2013

Rules are above, post your predictions in this thread. You may edit your posts as many times as you like until the event begins, any post editing after the event begins is red card which is an immediate DQ and suspension for the following card.

1.) Most strikes --> Edson Barboza 
2.) Most take downs --> CB Dollaway
3.) FOTN --> Gabriel Gonzaga V Ben Rothwell
4.) SOTN --> Nunes
5.) KOTN --> Vitor Belfort

Main Card
Vitor Belfort V Michael Bisping
Daniel Sarafian V CB Dollaway
Gabriel Gonzaga V Ben Rothwell
Thiago Tavares V Khabib Nurmagomedov 

Fuel Card
Godofredo Castro V Milton Vieira	
Ronny Markes V Andrew Craig 
Diego Nunes V Nik Lentz 
Edson Barboza V Justin Salas 
Yuri Alcantara V George Roop

FB
Wagner Prado V Roger Hollett


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can I play? 

Most strikes: Bisping
Most takedowns: Lentz
FOTN: Bisping vs Belfort
SOTN: Tavares
KOTN: Gonzaga


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Can I play?
> 
> Most strikes: Bisping
> Most takedowns: Lentz
> ...


Dude! It's open to everyone my friend.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Most Strikes landed - ronny markes
Most Takedowns - Khabib Nurmagomedov

FOTN - Tavares vs Khabib
KOTN - Edson Barboza
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Most stikes- Bisping
Most Takedowns- Khabib Nurmagomedov 
FOTN- Nunes vs Lentz
KOTN- Edzon Barboza 
SOTN- Daniel Sarafian

Can we predict there won't be a sub or KO?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Can we predict there won't be a sub or KO?


Yeah you can.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ooh! Controversial!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Lands the most strikes: Nunes
Lands the most TDs: Nurmagomedov
Wins FOTN: Bisping vs Belfort
Wins KOTN: Barboza
Wins SOTN: Gonzaga


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

*Most strikes*. Michael Bisping
*Most Takedowns* Khabib Nurmagomedov 
*FOTN* Baroboza v Lentz
*KOTN* Edson Barboza (lets have another spinning wheel kick!)
*SOTN* Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Most Strikes landed - Michael Bisping
Most Takedowns - Khabib Nurmagomedov

FOTN - Bisping vs Belfort
KOTN - Edson Barboza
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Lands the most strikes-Thiago Tavares
Lands the most TDs-CB Dollaway

Wins FOTN-Thiago Tavares vs Khabib Nurmagomedov 
Wins KOTN-Vitor Belfort
Wins SOTN-Yuri Alcantara


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Most Strikes landed - Edson Barboza
Most Takedowns - Khabib Nurmagomedov

FOTN - Vitor Belfort vs. Michael Bisping
KOTN - Edson Barboza
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

1 Lands the most strikes Milton Vieira
2 Lands the most TDs CB Dollaway
3 Wins FOTN Vitor Belfort V Michael Bisping
4 Wins KOTN Gabriel Gonzaga
5 Wins SOTN Daniel Sarafian


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Great idea for a competition!

*Lands the most strikes* Edson Barboza
*Lands the most TDs* Khabib Nurmagomedov 
*Wins FOTN* Bisping vs. Belfort
*Wins KOTN* Edson Barboza
*Wins SOTN* Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Most Strikes landed - Bisping
Most Takedowns - Tavares

FOTN - Tavares v Nurmagomedov
KOTN - Sarafian
SOTN - Castro


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Lands the most strikes* - Edson Barboza
*Lands the most TDs* - Khabib Nurmagomedov
*Wins FOTN *- Edson Barboza V Justin Salas 
*Wins KOTN *- Vitor Belfort
*Wins SOTN *- Gonzaga


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Strikes: Lentz
Takedowns: Lentz

FOTN: Bisping v Belfort
KOTN: Rothwell
SOTN: Martins

And I'm assuming lands the most strikes is total strikes, including ground strikes.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Lands the most strikes Michael Bisping
Lands the most TDs Edson Barboza
Wins FOTN Vitor Belfort V Michael Bisping
Wins KOTN Gabriel Gonzaga
Wins SOTN Daniel Sarafian


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

_CaptainRon said:


> And I'm assuming lands the most strikes is total strikes, including ground strikes.



Correctamundo!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the PM, bro. I updated my post.


----------



## maxvb (Oct 5, 2011)

most strikes - barboza
most tds - nurmagomedov
fotn tavares khabib
kotn barboza
sotn sarafian


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Most Strikes landed - Diego Nunes
Most Takedowns - CB Dolloway

FOTN - Vitor Belfort vs. Michael Bisping
KOTN - Edson Barboza
SOTN - Yuri Alcantara


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What's the official line up at now? I don't want to send in my picks before I know the full undercard you know.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay ladies and gents the card has been changed a little.

It appears that Prado is not on this card anymore. Barboza also has a change of opponent.


Main Card

Belfort vs Bisping

Sarafian vs Dollaway

Gonzaga vs Rothwell

Tavares vs Nurmagomedov
Prelims

Castro vs Vieira

Markes vs Craig

Nunes vs Lentz

Barboza vs Martins

Trinaldo vs Keith


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Michael Bisping
Lands the most TDs - Ronny Markes
Wins FOTN - Diego Nunes V Nik Lentz 
Wins KOTN - Ben Rothwell
Wins SOTN - Milton Vieira


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lands the most strikes:Edson Barboza
Lands the most TDs:Khabib Nurmagomedov
Wins FOTN:Vitor Belfort V Michael Bisping
Wins KOTN:Vitor Belfort
Wins SOTN:Gonzaga


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

KOTN: Vitor Belfort
SOTN: Francisco Trinaldo
FOTN: Barboza Vs Martins
Most Takedowns: Khabib Nurmagomedov
Most Punches: Edson Barboza


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

1. Edson Barboza
2. Andrew Craig
3. Nunes/Lentz
4. Vitor Belfort
5. Gabriel Gonzaga


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dropped this thread on my bookmarks tool bar for later


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lands the most strikes bisping
Lands the most TDs Nik Lentz
Wins FOTN bisping vs belfort
Wins KOTN Wagner Prado
Wins SOTN Khabib Nurmagomedov


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Most Strikes landed - Michael Bisping
Most Takedowns - Khabib Nurmagomedov

FOTN - Michael Bisping vs Vitor Belfort
KOTN - Ben Rothwell
SOTN - Daniel Sarafian


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Picks have all been finalised and entered into my database. Any editing will result in a red card. Good luck guys! Remember, if nobody wins, prize money doubles for next week.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

CB Dollaway landed the most strikes with 62
Nik Lentz landed 10 TDs!
FOTN was Dollaway V Sarafian
KOTN was Vitor
SOTN was Alcantara. 

Nobody tipped correctly so prize money doubles for next week. Thanks for playing guys, i'll be updating this post with next weeks card in a little bit.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

*Main Event:*

125 lbs.: UFC Flyweight Champion Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson

*Main card (FOX):*

205 lbs.: Quinton Jackson vs. Glover Teixeira
155 lbs.: Donald Cerrone vs. Anthony Pettis
145 lbs.: Erik Koch vs. Ricardo Lamas

*Preliminary card (FX):*

170 lbs.: T.J. Grant vs. Matt Wiman
145 lbs.: Clay Guida vs. Hatsu Hioki
205 lbs.: Ryan Bader vs. Vladimir Matyushenko
170 lbs.: David Mitchell vs. Simeon Thoresen
265 lbs.: Shawn Jordan vs. Mike Russow
170 lbs.: Pascal Krauss vs. Mike Stumpf

*Preliminary card (Facebook):*

185 lbs.: Magnus Cedenblad vs. Rafael Natal

Best of Luck guys - Remember, the longer it takes for someone to win, the higher the prize money gets. It's at 400k for this event + 100k for anybody that can tip the 3 OTN awards.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lands the most strikes - Anthony Pettis
Lands the most TDs - TJ Grant
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Ryan Bader
Wins SOTN - Pascal Krauss


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Lands the most strikes - Anthony Pettis
Lands the most TDs - Hatsu Hioki 
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Donald Cerrone 
Wins SOTN - Pascal Krauss


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Most Strikes- Anthony Pettis 
Most TDs- Clay Guida
FOTN- Cerrone v Pettis
KOTN- Erik Koch
SOTN- Glover Teixeira


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Most strikes: Dodson
" takedowns: The Carpenter
FOTN: Cerrone and Pettis all the way!
SOTN: Ricardo Lamas
KOTNettis


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Ryan Bader
Wins SOTN - Pascal Krauss


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Glover Texiera
Wins SOTN - Donald Cerrone


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Donald Cerrone vs. Anthony Pettis
Wins KOTN - Erik Koch
Wins SOTN - Simeon Thoresen


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Mighty Mouse
Lands the most TDs - Ryan Bader
Wins FOTN - Donald Cerrone vs. Anthony Pettis
Wins KOTN - Erik Koch
Wins SOTN - Pascal Krauss


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Ricardo Lamas
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Rampage
Wins SOTN - Matt Wiman


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Glover Texiera
Wins SOTN - Pascal Krauss


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Donald Cerrone
Lands the most TDs - Ryan Bader
Wins FOTN - Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson
Wins KOTN - Glover Texiera
Wins SOTN - TJ Grant


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Totally missed this thread, but for the second event I've got:

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Demetrious Johnson vs. John Dodson
Wins KOTN - Quinton Jackson 
Wins SOTN - T.J. Grant


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Mighty Mouse
Lands the most TDs - Russow
Wins FOTN - Rampage Jackson Vs Glover Texiera
Wins KOTN - Ryan Bader
Wins SOTN - Glover Texiera


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Clay Guida
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Mike Russow
Wins SOTN - Matt Wiman


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Lands the most strikes - Demetrious Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Ryan Bader 
Wins FOTN - T.J. Grant vs. Matt Wiman
Wins KOTN - Anthony Pettis
Wins SOTN - Mike Russow


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

My Cerrone nut hugging probably screwed me on this, but I am hoping he manages to get the knockout


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> My Cerrone nut hugging probably screwed me on this, but I am hoping he manages to get the knockout


I'd be shocked if he did.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Strikes: Teixeira
Takedowns: Guida
FOTN: Pettis/Cerrone
KOTN: Teixeira
SOTN: Thoresen


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Johnson
Lands the most TDs - Johnson
Wins FOTN - Pettis vs. Cerrone
Wins KOTN - Bader
Wins SOTN - Natal


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Lands the most strikes: Johnson
Most Takedowns: Johnson
Wins Fotn: Johnson vs. Dodson
KOotN: Glover
SotN: Krauss


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Even though the next event isn't even listed yet, I've got my picks :laugh:

Lands the most strikes: Joseph Benavidez
Most Takedowns: Rashad Evans
Wins Fotn: Joseph Benavidez vs. Ian McCall
KOotN: Alistair Overeem (so torn cause i think Aldo will get it but sticking with the Reem.)
SotN: Dustin Kimura


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Again we had nobody tip correctly, so the prize money has been raised again. Thanks for playing guys and girls!









*PRIZE ROLLOVER: 600,000cr*

Main card (PPV):
Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar (FW Title)
Rashad Evans vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Alistair Overeem vs. Antonio Silva
Jon Fitch vs. Demian Maia
Joseph Benavidez vs. Ian McCall

Preliminary Card (FX):
Evan Dunham vs. Gleison Tibau
Jay Hieron vs. Tyron Woodley
Bobby Green vs. Jacob Volkmann
Yves Edwards vs. Isaac Vallie-Flagg

Preliminary Card (Facebook):
Chico Camus vs. Dustin Kimura
Edwin Figueroa vs. Francisco Rivera


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Most TDs- Evans
Most Strikes- Edgar
FOTN- Aldo v Edgar
SOTN- JoeB
KOTN- Overeem


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Most TDs: Fitch
Most Strikes: Aldo
FOTN: Aldo/Edgar
SOTN: Maia
KOTN: Overeem


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Most strikes - Fitch
Most TDs - Rashad
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Benavidez

Was thinking about not having a SOTN...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Dam near impossible to predict who will have the most takedowns...will post my picks later.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Most strikes - Edgar
Most TDs - Evans
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Fitch


Bresk, What is the current prize fund?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

600k for the winner so far, I have a feeling this is going to be a tough card to pick (like every other card) so whoever finally wins will be a rich man!


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Most strikes - Edgar
Most TDs - Fitch
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Maia


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Most strikes - Frankie Edgar
Most TDs - Jon Fitch
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Alistair Overeem
SOTN - Jacob Volkmann


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Most Strikes: Edgar
Most Takedowns: Evans
FOTN: Edgar Aldo
KOTN: Overeem
SOTN: Kimura


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

don't forget to put your tips in OHKO


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Most strikes - Edgar
Most TDs - Evans
FOTN - Mcall/Benavidez
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Maia


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

strikes:Aldo
takedowns:Volkmann
FOTN: Creepy vs Joe
SOTN: Gleison Tibau
KOTN:Yves Edwards


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> don't forget to put your tips in OHKO


Thanks for the reminder 

Most strikes: Edgar
Most takedowns: Rashad
FOTN: Aldo vs Edgar
KOTN: Overeem
SOTN: Volkmann


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Most strikes - Jon Fitch
Most TDs - Ian McCall
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Yves Edward
SOTN - Jacob Volkmann


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Most strikes - Aldo
Most TDs - Rashad
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Tibau


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

most strikes Frankie Edgar
MTD Rashad Evans
KOTN Alistair Overeem 
SOTN Demian Maia
FOTN Aldo vrs Edgar


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Most strikes - Edgar
Most TDs - Rashad
FOTN - Aldo/Edgar
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Maia


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Most TDs: Edgar
Most Strikes: Edgar
FOTN: Benavidez/McCall
SOTN: Edwards
KOTN: Overeem


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

most tds - Edgar
most strikes - Edgar
FOTN - Maia/Fitch
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - <none>


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Jose Aldo
Lands the most TDs - Tyron Woodley
Wins FOTN - Jose Aldo v Frankie Edgar
Wins KOTN - Alistair Overeem
Wins SOTN - Demian Maia


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Lands the most strikes - Jon Fitch
Lands the most TDs - Rashad Evans
Wins FOTN - Jose Aldo v Frankie Edgar
Wins KOTN - Alistair Overeem
Wins SOTN - Yves Edwards


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Most strikes - Aldo
Most TDs - Rashad
FOTN - Fitch/Maia
KOTN - Overeem
SOTN - Maia


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hhahaha, without even checking, I 100% know this is a roll over.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Killz said:


> Hhahaha, without even checking, I 100% know this is a roll over.


Haha, so true. If anyone got this, they should get their meds checked.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

800k for the next card my friends  

Who would have thought Evan Dunham would be the winner of Most Strikes Landed? 

Maia taking Fitch down 7 times? 

Bigfoot KOing Overeem and Lil' Nog upsetting Rashad!

Crazy card.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> 800k for the next card my friends
> 
> Who would have thought Evan Dunham would be the winner of Most Strikes Landed?
> 
> ...




If you told me this would have been the picks two days ago, I would have asked you to give me what you were on. :confused03: lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Crazy crazy card.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

UFC on Fuel 7









*Main card:*

Renan Barao vs. Michael McDonald (for interim bantamweight title)

Dustin Poirier vs. Cub Swanson

Cyrille Diabate vs. Jimi Manuwa

Gunnar Nelson vs. Jorge Santiago

Ryan Jimmo vs. James Te Huna

Che Mills vs. Matthew Riddle

*Prelims:*

Terry Etim vs. Renee Forte

Danny Castillo vs. Paul Sass

Josh Grispi vs. Andy Ogle

Stanislav Nedkov vs. Tom Watson

Vaughan Lee vs. Motonobu Tezuk

Ulysses Gomez vs. Phil Harris 

* 800k is up for grabs here folks*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Nedkov
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - Mills
Wins SOTN - Poirier

I find this card particularly hard to predict.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Nedkov
Wins FOTN - Poirier/Swanson
Wins KOTN - Mills
Wins SOTN - Poirier



Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Matthew Riddle
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - JIMI MANUWA 
Wins SOTN - Paul Sass


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Matthew Riddle
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - Jimi Manuwa
Wins SOTN - Dustin Poirier


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Grispi
Wins FOTN - Nelson/Santiago
Wins KOTN - Jimmo
Wins SOTN - Sass


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Nedkov
Wins FOTN - Barao/Mcdonald
Wins KOTN - Etim
Wins SOTN - Poirier


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Nedkov
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - Nelson
Wins SOTN - Sass


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Etim
Lands the most TDs - Nelson
Wins FOTN - Swanson/Poirier
Wins KOTN - Manuwa
Wins SOTN - Sass


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Land Most Strikes: Barao
Land Most TDs: Nedkov
FOTN: Nedkov/Watson
KOTN: Jimi Manuwa
SOTN: Paul Sass


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Land Most Strikes: Renan Barao
Land Most TDs: Motonobu Tezuka
FOTN: Swanson/Poirier
KOTN: James Te-Huna
SOTN: Gunnar Nelson


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Most Strikes- Barao
Most TDs- Nedkov
FOTN- Swansonv Poirier
KOTN- Che Mills
SOTN- Nelson


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Riddle
Wins FOTN - Swanson/Poirier
Wins KOTN - Jimmo
Wins SOTN - Lee


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Nedkov
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - Te-Huna
Wins SOTN - Sass


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Che Mills
Lands the most TDs - Nelson
Wins FOTN - Poirer/Swanson
Wins KOTN - Te-Huna
Wins SOTN - Poirer


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Barao
Lands the most TDs - Gunnar Nelson
Wins FOTN - Barao/McDonald
Wins KOTN - Manuwa
Wins SOTN - Sass


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone won one of these yet?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

not yet. Next card has a 1 million credit prize.










MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET)

Champ Ronda Rousey vs. Liz Carmouche - for women's bantamweight title
Dan Henderson vs. Lyoto Machida
Urijah Faber vs. Ivan Menjivar
Court McGee vs. Josh Neer
Josh Koscheck vs. Robbie Lawler

PRELIMINARY CARD (FX, 8 p.m. ET)

Lavar Johnson vs. Brendan Schaub
Mike Chiesa vs. Anton Kuivanen
Dennis Bermudez vs. Matt Grice
Caros Fodor vs. Sam Stout

PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook, 6:35 p.m. ET)

Brock Jardine vs. Kenny Robertson
Neil Magny vs. Jon Manley
Nah-Shon Burrell vs. Yuri Villefort


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes -Urijah Faber
Lands the most TDs - Schaub
Wins FOTN - Henderson/Machida
Wins KOTN - Machida
Wins SOTN - Rousey


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lands the most strikes -Urijah Faber
Lands the most TDs - Chiesa
Wins FOTN - Faber/Menjivar
Wins KOTN - Johnson
Wins SOTN - Rousey


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

This competition is the hardest thing ever

Lands the most strikes - Bermudez
Lands the most TDs - Koscheck
Wins FOTN - Machida/Hendo
Wins KOTN - Johnson
Wins SOTN - Rousey


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Lands the most strikes -Urijah Faber
Lands the most TDs - Chiesa
Wins FOTN - Faber/Menjivar
Wins KOTN - Johnson
Wins SOTN - Manley



Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The member who finally wins this is gonna be the richest member in history


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Carmouche (dominates for 4.5 rounds and then....)
Lands the most TDs - Robbie Lawler
Wins FOTN - Neil Magny vs. Jon Manley
Wins KOTN - Rousey (...gets knocked out by a huge headkick)
Wins SOTN - Lavar

Sensible predictions don't win, so I'm thinking outside the box


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Most Strikes - McGee
Most TDs - Chiesa
FOTN - Menjivar/Faber
KOTN - Johnson
SOTN - Ronda


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Koscheck
Lands the most TDs - Chiesa
Wins FOTN - Faber/Menjivar
Wins KOTN - Johnson
Wins SOTN - Rousey


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Lands the most strikes -McGee 
Lands the most TDs - Chiesa
Wins FOTN - Machida/Henderson
Wins KOTN - Johnson
Wins SOTN - Rousey


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

10,000 or so credits should be given out to whoever calls one category correct.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, there's a reason it's called the tricky statistic comp.

Court McGee landed 166 strikes in a good performance in his debut at WW. 

Brendon Schaub landed 5 TDs on Lavar, atleast he finally fought with his head.

Now, for 1.2 Million credits, UFC on Fuel 8!









MAIN (FUEL TV, 10 p.m. ET)

Wanderlei Silva vs. Brian Stann
Mark Hunt vs. Stefan Struve
Takanori Gomi vs. Diego Sanchez
Hector Lombard vs. Yushin Okami
Mizuto Hirota vs. Rani Yahya
Siyar Bahadurzada vs. Dong Hyun Kim

PRELIMINARY (Facebook, 7:30 p.m. ET)

Riki Fukuda vs. Brad Tavares
Bryan Caraway vs. Takeya Mizugaki
Cristiano Marcello vs. Kazuki Tokudome
Alex Caceres vs. Kyung Ho Kang
Marcelo Guimaraes vs. Hyun Gyu Lim


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd be happy to put up the credits if you wanted to dish out small prizes for people correctly predicting categories bresk? Your call.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

My Picks:

Lands the most strikes - Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Okami
Wins FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
Wins KOTN - Brian Stann
Wins SOTN - 2nd Round Struve


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Stun Gun
Lands the most TDs - Diego Sanchez
Wins FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
Wins KOTN - Hector Lombard
Wins SOTN - Stefan Struve


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Hirota
Wins FOTN - Silva/Stann
Wins KOTN - Lombard
Wins SOTN - Struve


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Most Strikes - Guimaraes
Most TDs - Caraway
FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
KOTN - Lombard
SOTN - Struve


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Sanchez
Wins FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
Wins KOTN - Brian Stann
Wins SOTN - Cristiano Marcello

Can see Hunt, Lombard or Stann winning KOTN. Toughie.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Lands the most strikes - Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Okami
Wins FOTN - Silva/Stann
Wins KOTN - Brian Stann
Wins SOTN - Cristiano Marcello


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lands the most strikes - Stun Gun 
Lands the most TDs - Okami
Wins FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
Wins KOTN - Hunt
Wins SOTN - Kyung Ho Kang


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Here goes again.. 

Lands the most strikes - Bahadurzada
Lands the most TDs - Sanchez
Wins FOTN - Silva/Stann
Wins KOTN - Lombard
Wins SOTN - Struve


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Diego Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Diego Sanchez
Wins FOTN - Silva/Stann
Wins KOTN - Mark Hunt
Wins SOTN - Rani Yahya


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Sanchez
Lands the most TDs - Kim
Wins FOTN - Gomi/Sanchez
Wins KOTN - Stann
Wins SOTN - Yahya


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This open for 158?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah 

UFC 158











Main Card (PPV at 10 p.m. ET)
Georges St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz
Carlos Condit vs. Johny Hendricks
Jake Ellenberger vs. Nate Marquardt
Chris Camozzi vs. Nick Ring
Mike Ricci vs. Colin Fletcher

Undercard (FX at 8 p.m. ET)
Patrick Cote vs. Bobby Voelker
Darren Elkins vs. Antonio Carvalho
Dan Miller vs. Jordan Mein
Daron Cruickshank vs. John Makdessi

Undercard (Facebook at 6:30 p.m. ET)
Rick Story vs. Quinn Mulhern
T.J. Dillashaw vs. Issei Tamura
George Roop vs. Reuben Duran

*1.4 million credits if you win this. 200k if you get the three awards correct or 200k if you get the strikes and tds correct. *


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - GSP
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - Ellenberger/Marquardt
Wins KOTN - Condit
Wins SOTN - Freakshow


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - GSP
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - Condit/Hendricks
Wins KOTN - Bobby Voelker
Wins SOTN - Fletcher


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Main Card (PPV at 10 p.m. ET)
Georges St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz
Carlos Condit vs. Johny Hendricks
Jake Ellenberger vs. Nate Marquardt
Chris Camozzi vs. Nick Ring
Mike Ricci vs. Colin Fletcher

Lands the most strikes - condit
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - Ellenberger/Marquardt
Wins KOTN - Condit
Wins SOTN - Freakshow


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Nick Diaz
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - Condit/Hendricks
Wins KOTN - Ellenberger
Wins SOTN - Condit


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lands the most strikes - Nick Diaz
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - GSP/Diaz 
Wins KOTN - Cote
Wins SOTN - Freakshow


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this the hardest competition in MMAF history? I think it is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Lands the most strikes - Nick Diaz
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - GSP/Diaz 
Wins KOTN - Hendricks 
Wins SOTN - Fletcher



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Condit
Lands the most TDs - GSP
Wins FOTN - GSP/Diaz
Wins KOTN - Makdessi
Wins SOTN - Fletcher

Another impossible card to choose from


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

this is a tough card to call


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Strikes: Mein
TDs: GSP
KOTN: Ellenberger
SOTN: Dillashaw
FOTN: Diaz/GSP


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - St-Pierre
Lands the most TDs - St-Pierre
Wins FOTN - St-pierre/Diaz
Wins KOTN - Ellenberger
Wins SOTN - Miller


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz, I thrive on watching you all fail every week.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

nobody wins. IIRC this is the second card in a row where there's been no SOTN.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

FIX!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bresko set us all up for failure again. And yet we still come back.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I've just been toying with you guys all this time. I'm going to win the next event 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

You'd have to be a big masochist to even consider doing this again...


So... when's the next card? :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

the stakes are high.. 1.6 million for the lot and 225k if you guess the 3 awards or the TDs and Strikes landed. 

Whoever finally wins this is going to be very rich.


The next card is all the way over in April, Gustaf V Mousasi. I'm very excited for it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you post the stats on most TDs and most strikes after the event? You know we are all too lazy to look, and you just say no one wins. fool. 

Lands the most strikes -Pearson 
Lands the most TDs - Michael Johnson 
Wins FOTN - Gusta/Mousasi
Wins KOTN - McGregor
Wins SOTN - De Fries


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

sure 

Most Strikes: Georges with 105
Most TDs: Johny Hendricks with 12

FOTN: Hendricks Condit, KOTN: Ellenberger, No SOTN.










Main Bouts (on Fuel TV):
-Alexander Gustafsson (15-1) vs. Gegard Mousasi (33-3-2)
-Ross Pearson (14-6) vs. Ryan Couture (6-1)
-Matt Mitrione (5-2) vs. Phil DeFries (9-2)
-Brad Pickett (22-7) vs. Mike Easton (13-2)
-Diego Brandao (15-8) vs. Pablo Garza (12-3)
-Akira Corrasani (10-3) vs. Robbie Peralta (16-3)

Preliminary Bouts (on Facebook):
-Reza Madadi (12-3) vs. Michael Johnson (12-7)
-Tor Troeng (15-4-1) vs. Adam Cella (4-0)
-Chris Spang (5-1) vs. Adlan Amagov (11-2-1)
-Marcus Brimage (6-1) vs. Conor McGregor (12-2)
-Benny Alloway (12-3) vs. Ryan LaFlare (7-0)
-Michael Kuiper (12-1) vs. Tom Lawlor (8-5)
-Papy Abedi (8-2) vs. Basem Yousef (8-1)


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

TDs: Tom Lawlor
Strikes: Michael Johnson
FOTN: Corsanni/Peralta
SOTN: Mousasi
KOTN: Mitrione


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Pearson
Lands the most TDs - Madedi
Wins FOTN - Pearson/Couture
Wins KOTN - Mitrione
Wins SOTN - Yousef


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Event is up. I'll see what happens with Gustaf's cut but keep your eyes open cos if he can't fight then you'll have to rechoose your Gustaf picks.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Ross Pearson
Lands the most TDs - Mike Easton
Wins FOTN - Ross Pearson (14-6) vs. Ryan Couture (6-1
Wins KOTN - Moussasi
Wins SOTN - Pablo Garza


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Mousasi
Lands the most TDs - Brandao
Wins FOTN - Brandao/Garza
Wins KOTN - Mousasi
Wins SOTN - Ryan Couture


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Mousasi
Lands the most TDs - Easton
Wins FOTN - Brandao/Garza
Wins KOTN - Mousasi
Wins SOTN - Yousef


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gegard Mousasi landed 80 strikes to take the top spot and Brad Pickett and Reza Madadi drew with 4 TDs each.

FOTN was Pickett V Easton
SOTN was Reza Madadi
KOTN was Conor McGregor


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's just unfair. :laugh:


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Who cares if stats are accurate


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Reflex said:


> Who cares if stats are accurate


Some stats are meaningful, like strikes landed.

Other stats are not meaningful, like height.

Just stating obvious shit, so you can have another one of your little temper-tantrums.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Skipping this weekends card in protest for having Bubba on the main card.

Prize money raises another 200k and therefore the next card will be worth *2 million credits* if somebody is victorious. 

UFC on Fox 7: Melendez VS Henderson










Main Card (Fox)

Ben Henderson vs. Gilbert Melendez (LW title)
Frank Mir vs. Daniel Cormier
Nate Diaz vs. Josh Thomson
Jordan Mein vs. Matt Brown

Preliminary Card (FX)

Darren Elkins vs. Chad Mendes
Norman Parke vs. Jon Tuck
Francis Carmont vs. Lorenz Larkin
Ramsey Nijem vs. Myles Jury
Joseph Benavidez vs. Darren Uyenoyama
Tim Means vs. Jorge Masvidal

Preliminary Card (Facebook)

Anthony Njokuani vs. Roger Bowling
Clifford Starks vs. Yoel Romero
T.J. Dillashaw vs. Hugo Viana


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm gonna wait until everyone has pulled out so I don't have to edit my predictions this time. :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Henderson
Lands the most TDs - Henderson
Wins FOTN - Henderson/Melendez
Wins KOTN - Cormier
Wins SOTN - Benevidez


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Diaz
Lands the most TDs - Henderson
Wins FOTN - Henderson/Melendez
Wins KOTN - Cormier
Wins SOTN - Mein


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Mein
Lands the most TDs - Henderson
Wins FOTN - Diaz/Thomson
Wins KOTN - Cormier
Wins SOTN - Benevidez


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Diaz
Lands the most TDs - Bendo
Wins FOTN - Diaz/Thomson
Wins KOTN - Cormier
Wins SOTN - Mein


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lands the most strikes - Diaz
Lands the most TDs - melendez
Wins FOTN - Diaz/Thomson
Wins KOTN - diaz
Wins SOTN - mir


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Henderson
Lands the most TDs - Henderson
Wins FOTN - Diaz/Thomson
Wins KOTN - Cormier
Wins SOTN - Benavidez


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Benson landed 68 strikes to take the top place, whereas Phuket Top Team fighter Jorge Masvidal landed 6 TDs to run away with the top spot and ruin any chance of somebody winning some credits.

FOTN was Matt Brown V Jordan Mein
no SOTN
and dual KOTN was Josh Thomson and Yoel Romero.

Thanks for playing guys, see you next week!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

For *2.2 Million Credits* correctly guess the all categories. For 250k credits, correctlt guess the three OTN awards.
Main Card (PPV)

Jon Jones vs. Chael Sonnen
Michael Bisping vs. Alan Belcher
Roy Nelson vs. Cheick Kongo
Phil Davis vs. Vinny Magalhaes
Jim Miller vs. Pat Healy

Preliminary Card (FX)

Erik Perez vs. Johnny Bedford
Gian Villante vs. Ovince St. Preux
Sara McMann vs. Sheila Gaff
Rustam Khabilov vs. Yancy Medeiros

Preliminary Card (Facebook)

Leonard Garcia vs. Cody McKenzie
Nick Catone vs. James Head
Steven Siler vs. Kurt Holobaugh


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> For *2.2 Million Credits* correctly guess the all categories. For 250k credits, correctlt guess the three OTN awards.
> Main Card (PPV)
> 
> Jon Jones vs. Chael Sonnen
> ...


Lands the most strikes - Leonard Garcia
Lands the most TDs - Jim Miller
Wins FOTN - Belcher vs Bisping
Wins KOTN - Current LHW title holder
Wins SOTN - Rustam Khabilov

Realized my picks are all over the place...haha. Gonna be a bangin' card!

Big up for putting on the contest Bresk1!
__________________


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

Lands the most strikes - Vinny Magalhaes
Lands the most TDs - Rustam Khabilov
Wins FOTN - Sara McMann vs. Sheila Gaff
Wins KOTN - Michael Bisping
Wins SOTN - Chael Sonnen


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lands the most strikes - Chael Sonnen
Lands the most TDs - Rustam Khabilov
Wins FOTN - Sara McMann vs Sheila Gaff
Wins KOTN - Roy Nelson
Wins SOTN - Jim Miller


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Lands the most strikes Bisping
Lands the most TDs - Miller
Wins FOTN - Belcher vs Bisping
Wins KOTN - JONES
Wins SOTN - Magalhaes


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Lands the most strikes - Jon Jones
Lands the most TDs - Sara McMann
Wins FOTN - Villante/St.Preux
Wins KOTN - Rustam Khabilov
Wins SOTN - Jon Jones


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Most Strikes Bisping
Most TDs Healy
FOTN Bedford/Caraway
SOTN Jones
KOTN Nelson


----------

